# Cold smoking sliced store-bought bacon



## smokie bill

Can you just go to the store & purchase a 2# package of sliced bacon & smoke it?  It may say on the package that it is smoked, but you can hardly taste it.  Once out of the package, how would it be placed on the racks in the smoker.......hold the slices together with string or seperate them individually which would be a logistic pain in the smoker.  I have a vertical Masterbuilt Pro gas smoker & I use a Smoke Daddy smoke generator to produce the smoke.  How long would it take to get a good dose of smoke on the bacon? I wouldn't use any heat except for the little bit that the Smoke Daddy produces which in no way would even start to render the fat. After smoking, I'd divide the slices into serving sizes, vacuum seal them & put them in the freezer.    Bill


----------



## dirtsailor2003

You can, just make sure that the stuff you buy has been cured. I would also try and make sure that you try and keep the smoker temps as close to 40* as possible. Then freeze or use it as soon as possible. I bought some bulk boxed bacon once and it had zero smoke, or for that matter Flavor at all. So I smoked it on a cold night for about 4 hours. We cooked some for breakfast and packed the rest in vac pac and froze. That was before I started making my own bacon. Now we don't buy store bought!


----------



## mr t 59874

Bill when smoking store bought sliced bacon, I just lay it on the rack just as it was packaged.  Using a Big Kahuna and alder chips, a 15 - 20 minute smoke is plenty for our taste. Rewrap and let mellow for 24 hours.

Tom


----------



## fwismoker

I just smoked some last week Tom, used the Big Kahuna as well....I did an hour not knowing but it wasn't too much i don't think.  Sure was good that's for sure but i also hot smoked it right after.


----------



## mr t 59874

FWIsmoker said:


> I just smoked some last week Tom, used the Big Kahuna as well....I did an hour not knowing but it wasn't too much i don't think.  Sure was good that's for sure but i also hot smoked it right after.


As you well know, cooking afterwards would make a difference, but then you get into the type of wood and smoke density.  He'll learn a lot after his first smoke.  He could pull some at different times also and do a comparison.

Tom


----------



## tpculp

I use bacon at the top of my smoker to 'auto-baste' whatever I am smoking. When all is done the bacon is WELL smoked and, as you know, a little smoke goes a LONG way. However we found that as a baked potato condiment it is awesome and blended with butter  is a whole new gastronomic experience. Blended bacon butter on toast - mmmmm....


----------

